# CO2 cylinders and refills in London



## Evangelos (28 Sep 2017)

Hi,

I was looking around to see my options for CO2 cylinders and most importantly how to refill them in a cost efficient way. I have multiple tanks and i will use one regulator with splitter, so i was looking at 5Kg or 6.35Kg cylinders. 

1) Currently on ebay, i can get a refurbished 5KG fire extinguisher, filled with co2, for 40 pounds. However, for the life of me, i cannot find any information on how to "refill" it once it runs out. If anyone has any idea on how to do that in north london please let me know. 

2) The second option i managed to dig out, is from a london gas company: https://www.londongases.co.uk/view/aquarium-gas

Now, i called then on the phone and they said that the quoted price on the website is exactly the same even if i choose the 6.35Kg cylinder. So:
72 pounds initial purchase of a filled 6.35Kg cylinder
24 pounds for refills/swaps thereafter. 
Everything is next day delivery at my door.
BUT: the 72 initial "deposit" is non refundable for retail customers. When i finish with their service i don't get any money back, and i am left with the cylinder  

What do you guys think? It sounds like a descent deal to me, taking into account that i don't drive and getting sth delivered is great. Have you found other more cost effective ways for your initial cylinder and refills?


----------



## mow said (28 Sep 2017)

i live in north london i bought my co2 fire extinguisher online 2.5 kg ones. Got used ones for 20 pounds for 5 bottles i do dispose them as there is no point refilling them will cost more if you do so. How many litre is your tank ?


----------



## Evangelos (28 Sep 2017)

hmm i got 4 thanks, totalling ~760ltrs of water (400,180,120 and 60). Was thinking that a large cylinder with one regulator and a splitter pushing 4 co2 lines into each of my tanks would be the most cost effective approach. 
Do you have a link for the fire extinguishers you got?


----------



## mow said (28 Sep 2017)

I dont have a link as i bought them of ebay. But if you have that many tanks try http://www.adamsgas.co.uk/product/f...oponics-and-aquatic-plant-growth-refill-only/ give them a ring tomorrow and they will explain how it works. They are rent free so you will get a refund when you return the bottle.


----------



## mow said (28 Sep 2017)

https://www.boconlineshop.com/shop/...&pageSize=12&promoOnlySearch=&searchTerm=co2+ 
or this company but i dont know which one you should use. give them a call also and speak to them they might help you.


----------



## Stuart_B (29 Sep 2017)

As far as refilling an extinguisher is concerned I dont understand why this should be a problem. Every  business in the land and many homes have FEs . Assuming the FE is " in date" - there should be a label affixed to it- you take it to Fire Safety place and get it refilled.


----------



## Evangelos (29 Sep 2017)

Stuart_B said:


> As far as refilling an extinguisher is concerned I dont understand why this should be a problem. Every  business in the land and many homes have FEs . Assuming the FE is " in date" - there should be a label affixed to it- you take it to Fire Safety place and get it refilled.



Hi stuart, i am not familiar with the procedure at all. What are these fire safety places and how do i find the one closest to me? cause when i google fire safety or extinguisher refill i get "whatever" results from private companies who just sell extinguishers or private companies again who do inspections/assessments/maintenance with expensive contracts which is not what i am looking for...

Are there places where i can pop in with my extinguisher (in date) and get it refilled?


----------



## Evangelos (29 Sep 2017)

mow said said:


> I dont have a link as i bought them of ebay. But if you have that many tanks try http://www.adamsgas.co.uk/product/f...oponics-and-aquatic-plant-growth-refill-only/ give them a ring tomorrow and they will explain how it works. They are rent free so you will get a refund when you return the bottle.



Adamsgas return the deposit, however they come off more expensive as their prices do not include VAT and they also charge for courier service in the areas of london they support. Also they don't do deliveries to north london. I will check tomorrow the other company you mentioned see how they fare and report.


----------



## mow said (29 Sep 2017)

Yh try the other company but refilling FE is expensive that is why many dispose them and buy new ones. I normally buy expired FE which work well


----------



## Nelson (29 Sep 2017)

I use London Gas.Got two cylinders,so always have a spare.
I've just written off the deposit. Figured if I have them for 4/5 years,or more, it's not loads of money.


----------



## Stuart_B (29 Sep 2017)

Evangelos said:


> Hi stuart, i am not familiar with the procedure at all. What are these fire safety places and how do i find the one closest to me? cause when i google fire safety or extinguisher refill i get "whatever" results from private companies who just sell extinguishers or private companies again who do inspections/assessments/maintenance with expensive contracts which is not what i am looking for...
> 
> Are there places where i can pop in with my extinguisher (in date) and get it refilled?


Just search on Google or look in Yellow pages who have them listed under “ Fire Extinguishing Equipment”  Place near me you take the empty FE and they refill it - only takes a few minutes.


----------



## alanchown (19 Feb 2018)

If you can get to Basildon, Thameside just filled 2 X 2.5 kg FE for a fiver each for me.


----------

